# Favorite NDS Release Last Month?



## JPH (Aug 31, 2008)

So, GBAtemp, I'm sure you'll all agree that there were some quality Nintendo DS releases last month (August) and we've sure got some good NDS releases to look forward to this month.

The question is, what was your favorite Nintendo DS release of last month? 
Remember you can only choose one - so choose the best one and don't forget to tell us why!

Choices - 

GRID
Bangai-O Spirits
MLB Power Pros
Digimon Digital Championship
N+
Harvest Moon DS: Island of Happiness
Commando Steel Disaster

Also, if none of those in the list above are your favorite - just choose 'Other' and let us know which one it was!


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 4, 2008)

N+ for me. It's the only game I've played last month.

Nearly completed it...


----------



## JPH (Sep 4, 2008)

Indeed, N+ baby 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Almost finished that gem...


----------



## Ferrariman (Sep 4, 2008)

Same here, like 6/8ths done.


----------



## Twiffles (Sep 4, 2008)

Errr I got no favorites from August. But I played From the Abyss if that counts.


----------



## JPH (Sep 5, 2008)

Broken Skye said:
			
		

> Errr I got no favorites from August. But I played From the Abyss if that counts.


How can that be?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There was a new game for like each genre last month, and they're all pretty popular.
You have bad taste! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Kidding, of course. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also forgot to mention I plan on playing Harvest Moon: Island of Happiness a lot more once I'm finished with N+ - that game definitely deserves second place out of last months releases, if ya ask me.


----------



## Zaiga (Sep 5, 2008)

N+ is a good game, but I like Digimon more.


----------



## Twiffles (Sep 5, 2008)

Of the ones you have:
-_GRID_
I didn't really like the 360 game, so my mind just skipped this.

-_Bangai-O Spirits_
Japanese one ruined it for me.

-_MLB Power Pros_
Don't like baseball.

-_Digimon Digital Championship_
Skipped due to getting REALLY bored from the other DS game.

-_N+_
Got bored of the PC version like 3 years ago...

-_Harvest Moon DS: Island of Happiness_
I might play this. Only HM game I liked was HM:AWL on GCN

-_Commando Steel Disaster_
Lol...


----------



## Jax (Sep 5, 2008)

N+ is the only one that I didn't delete in 2 minutes.

I guess bangai-O and Commando are okay...


----------



## Forstride (Sep 5, 2008)

N+ for me.  I've enjoyed it, but I'm occupied with Viva Pinata Pocket Paradise.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Sep 5, 2008)

I'd go with Bangai-o. Probably the only game I've played this month that I didn't erase off of my micro sd......

This month wasn't as good as I thought it would be. N+ wasn't good as I thought it would be (Imo), Commando:SD was very disappointing, GRID was decent, and Harvest moon IoH is fun, but the stamina drop is crazy. 

Bangai-o is the game I played the most out of the list.


----------



## miruki (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm probably the only one who likes Harukanaru Toki no Naka de - Yume no Ukihashi the best this month. XD still a few more endings to get..


----------



## HBK (Sep 5, 2008)

Harvest Moon IoH was the best for me. GRID was cool, N+ boring after a while, and Digimon was fun for the start, played some hours, then it sucked.


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 5, 2008)

Bangai-o and Digimon, Bangai-o is just damn fun and I liked Digimon's password battles, but still, Bangai-o gets my vote of the two.


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 5, 2008)

Bangai-O. Digimon, and HMIoH were also fun. But I vote for Bangaio


----------



## Awdofgum (Sep 5, 2008)

BANGAI-O GO!


----------



## dinofan01 (Sep 5, 2008)

didnt really play any. I was compelled to play any.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Sep 5, 2008)

Since i'm too lazy to look up more games, N+ =D


----------



## Pizzaroo (Sep 5, 2008)

Its close between N+ and Bangai-O spirits, they are both incredibly time-consuming


----------



## Phynx (Sep 5, 2008)

Bangai O!  Fast and Furious action, not enough of those.

N+ I thought was kinda boring... still forcing my way forward though, hoping maybe I'll get why people like it later in or something.


----------



## Rowan (Sep 5, 2008)

harvest mooooon 
n+ = suck (my opinion)
i also like digimon though it does get annoying when they eggify


----------



## Shebang (Sep 5, 2008)

bangai-o (if the just had left out the japanese manga crap)

n+ really sucks

-shebang


----------



## DeMoN (Sep 5, 2008)

Definitely N+.  It's one of those games that possibly can last a lifetime (thanks to the addicting level editor).


----------



## rungis2963 (Sep 5, 2008)

Bangai-o and Harvest Moon are the only ones of the bunch that got my interest. N+ literally put me to sleep.


----------



## Giangsta (Sep 5, 2008)

Digimon fanatic here, i disliked it at first because it wasnt the same....but after an hr of playing....totally hooked!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




N+ isn't a bad game, i dont see why its so great either


----------



## RPG Hacker (Sep 5, 2008)

Harvest Moon for me.


----------



## orkboyz17 (Sep 6, 2008)

Inazuma Eleven for me


----------



## Monster On Strin (Sep 6, 2008)

I liked n+ good fun with a ton of levels


----------



## Urza (Sep 6, 2008)

I don't see how anyone who's played both Bangai-O Spirits and N+ can say the latter deserves the vote in any situation.

Bangai-O is simply a much better game, and of the same genre.


----------



## Joey90 (Sep 6, 2008)

GRID	 - Very good racing game. 100%'d, so gets my vote.
Bangai-O Spirits	- Liked it to start with, but gets ridiculously hard, and kinda samey.
MLB Power Pros	 - Didn't try, not so hot on sports games.
Digimon Digital Championship - Digimon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



N+ - Very good, but pretty simple (It's a flash game dammit) and also gets ridiculously hard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Harvest Moon DS: Island of Happiness	- Got bored of AC very quickly so didn't try this.
Commando Steel Disaster - Not my sort of game...
Other (Which one?) - You tell me which one!


----------



## Guile589 (Sep 6, 2008)

For me the best one is Inazuma Eleven^^


----------



## BurlyEd (Sep 6, 2008)

The only August DS game so far that I have played for more a few minutes is Pokemon Bloody Diamond Version 1.1 (a great hack).  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The worst was Princess Lillifee.


----------



## bobrules (Sep 7, 2008)

N+ all the way, fantastic game.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 7, 2008)

Oh my god I f***ing hated GRID. it was playing a fawking Playstation or N64 game.


----------



## matrix121391 (Sep 7, 2008)

It was between GRID, Bangai-O Spirits, or N+, but I found that I spent a lot more time on N+ and I wasn't able to put it down until I beat it. So, that get's my vote. I also enjoyed the ability to play maps online without having to download them. I didn't really like Bangai-O because although I thought that map transfer system was amazing and unique, it often proved difficult. As for GRID, I found Race Driver Create and Race simply better and the menus for GRID was very unorganized.


----------



## gabrico (Sep 7, 2008)

N+ for The Win!


----------



## manaphy4ever (Sep 7, 2008)

Inazuma Eleven and N+ are the best game i played in August ^^


----------



## FaRReR (Sep 7, 2008)

N+, definitely, but Pocket Paradise is taking up my spare time...


----------



## SonicRax (Sep 8, 2008)

As superb as Bangai-O Spirits is, we did see the Japanese release a while back, so I'm guessing most people played the Japanese one, and were less excited about the English release than they may have been initially.

Hands down though, N+ deserves to be called the Best NDS Release Last Month. It's so retro, captivating and addictive. xD

Oh and, Inazuma Eleven and Sigma Harmonics were pretty awesome too. ^^


----------



## Jdbye (Sep 8, 2008)

I voted other, because to be honest I haven't tried any of them.


----------



## mad567 (Sep 8, 2008)

I voted the wrong game.................N+ FTW!!!!!!!:yayds:


----------



## Mewgia (Sep 9, 2008)

N+ is by far one of the most fun games I have played for the DS in ages.


----------



## xDahlia (Sep 9, 2008)

What's N+? =="


----------



## mad567 (Sep 9, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> What's N+? =="



it's a game that you train as a ninja well it's graffics are very disapointing but it's a fun game..............


----------



## Hehe Moo (Sep 9, 2008)

I loved N+, but seriously GRID's graphics are a bit weird, and you can fall off the stage somehow.. maybe glitch or intentional, i dunno but it seems pretty stupid. N+ FTW!


----------



## nintendo king (Sep 13, 2008)

what does n+ mean?


----------



## jampot5000 (Sep 13, 2008)

N+ is the console version of the popular PC Flash game N which can be found here


----------



## Lenneth (Sep 13, 2008)

I Like "From The Abyss" ^^


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 14, 2008)

i would prefer N+ follow by Bangai-O ~!


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 15, 2008)

nintendo king said:
			
		

> what does n+ mean?



N+ means overrated. IMO


----------



## paul3100 (Sep 15, 2008)

N+ for me and i completed it, though i did have to use real time save for the couple of levels i pound impossible! 

Grid i was looking forward to but when i played it i was totally not impressed , not that good on driving games and only enjoy really easy games so maybe that was the problem. 

Bumping to september (air traffic controller ) by far

paul


----------



## Absynthe (Sep 15, 2008)

N+ for me... Yeah I know that it's a quick little game without any fancy stuff, the graphics aren't all that great and the music kinda sucks... But the gameplay got me hooked on the DS, I finished everything in three days. They were three long days filled with swearings and a very strong urge to smash random objects, but it's the only game of August that kept me interested for so long. Sooooo... N+.


----------



## Curley5959 (Sep 16, 2008)

Last month.. N+

This month.. Lock's Quest..


----------



## crashaeh (Sep 17, 2008)

Harvest Moon!!
But N+ Second!!


----------



## superbob (Sep 17, 2008)

I've played a long time the free/flash version of N, I find the DS one (N+) is a very good adaptation with nice new graphics and the same fantastic gameplay.
Good game !


----------



## Sstew (Sep 17, 2008)

Bangai-O
or
Harvest Moon

(IMO) I thought N+ was very overrated didn't last long in my DS at all.


----------



## Hitto (Sep 19, 2008)

N+, both on NDS and PSP!


----------



## dethstryke (Sep 21, 2008)

best one last month was To Love Ru Trouble - Waku Waku! Rinkangakkou-Hen. lot of fun


----------



## CorruptJon (Sep 21, 2008)

I'd have to say N+. GRID was a huge disappointment with me.


----------



## Holloweaver (Sep 23, 2008)

N+ here too!


----------



## pikepit (Sep 26, 2008)

harvest moon island of happiness
i played harvestmoon and i married lanna.

N+
i might going to play this.


----------



## jOn0 (Sep 28, 2008)

N+
Loved the PC version, love the DS and the PSP version.


----------



## sdnoob (Sep 30, 2008)

N+ was fun, but really really really annoying. Took lots of time.
But I prefer HM:IoH although i never reached summer... oh wells.


----------



## javad (Sep 30, 2008)

N+


----------

